# Before & After



## privvydigger (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm really pleased.....It is a really worthy bottle for repair and displaying purpose.  My A. Campbell squat has a chip but it displays well and I'm happy with it.  After all I'll bet they reused some of the ones with little damage
 here's before


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 1, 2010)

up close


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 1, 2010)

after which I did say I was extremely pleased


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 1, 2010)

top looks great displays perfect


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you do the repair? Looks good.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 1, 2010)

no joe a good friend/digger did it....


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2010)

Did he do an epoxy repair or cut off the top portion and replace it from another "sacrificial" bottle?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

epoxy repair and a fine one at that.  He's been doing it for years and gave me what was left to practice on a broken one


----------



## mainer1 (Oct 2, 2010)

That looks great
 Your friend did an awsome job.
 I was trying to see where the repair was but couldn't find it
 If I'm displaying a bottle with a chip on it, my eyes are drawn to the chip every time I look up at it no matter how small it is
 That would certainly relieve my eyestrain


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2010)

Mad,...here's one I tried, although it doesn't look anywhere near as good as yours....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2010)

After..


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

he showed me a pontil patented med from philly I said wheres the repair he said the whole top!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## George Ingraham (Jun 5, 2011)

I just replied to another thread  asking about a product and process for doing exactly this kind of repair..

 What did your friend use, and do you happen to know how he ended up with such a nice fit/contour ( for lack of better description) between the resin and glass ?

 Looks great !


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 5, 2011)

Easy Cast Pure Apoxy Resin and Hardener
 have to use wooden instruments and practice first
 i didn't get into the ins/outs of it was happy with it.  he did say he cleaned it first then repaired


----------

